# Can you make vanilla "extract" without alcohol?



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

We buy expensive alcohol free vanilla flavor at the HFS. It uses glycerin rather than alcohol and is called a flavor rather than extract.

We'd like to make our own. We have some glycerin and vanilla beans. Now what? I can't find any instructions online! Anyone here know?


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't have a recipe, but aren't the vanilla beans super expensive?


----------



## xmysticprincessx (Nov 19, 2004)

I ordered vanilla beans in bulk from http://www.organic-vanilla.com/servlet/StoreFront and they came to about 20 cents a bean. (I ordered by the pound and also got some Grade B beans since we were just making extract.)

I used vodka to make my vanilla extract a few months ago, but I know that won't help you.

Maybe try it with one bean and a little glycerine to see how it would work.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a recipe a friend gave me. It isn't as strong as the ones made with vodka, but still pretty good:

Vanilla

2 vanilla beans
12 oz glycerin
4 oz warm water

Slit bean down middle, and scrape downs seeds. Place both in glycerin and warm water. (softens pod)
Place in dark jar or light jar in dark place. Let sit for a month or so. Shake often and offer thanks for such wonderful vanilla.
Strain. I never get around to it and it still works.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audsma* 
I don't have a recipe, but aren't the vanilla beans super expensive?

Yeah, the ones I bought at the HFS were about $10 for two beans, so I'm thrilled to have the recipe above!







:THANK YOU!!!!







:














Off to try it!!!!


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Strain. I never get around to it and it still works.

Do you mean you never get around to straining it or making it?

I'll let you know how mine goes in a month!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilikethedesert* 
Do you mean you never get around to straining it or making it?

I'll let you know how mine goes in a month!

I never strain it. I have made it a few times and I find that a few extra beans wont hurt it.


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmysticprincessx* 
I ordered vanilla beans in bulk from http://www.organic-vanilla.com/servlet/StoreFront and they came to about 20 cents a bean. (I ordered by the pound and also got some Grade B beans since we were just making extract.)

I used vodka to make my vanilla extract a few months ago, but I know that won't help you.

Maybe try it with one bean and a little glycerine to see how it would work.

How do you make it with vodka? I ahve always wanted to try it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
How do you make it with vodka? I ahve always wanted to try it.

I think you just pour vodka over vanilla beans and let it sit for about a month at room temperature. A friend of mine used to do this in empty vanilla extract bottles. I've never tried it myself though- I don't use vanilla extract in large enough quantities for it to be worth my while.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
How do you make it with vodka? I ahve always wanted to try it.

Here is a repice from the sam e friend that gave me the glycerine recipe, but the rum method:

3-4 beans to 1 quart rum
scrape down seeds from bean and place (all the bean) in rum
let it sit a month, shake often


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

I've read that the vodka extracts the vanilla flavor so I can't wait to test the glycerin method. It's in a jar in the kitchen cabinet as we speak. I had no idea how small vanilla bean seeds are. Nature is miraculous in many ways!


----------

